# neuer Platz für Diskussionen über Tools



## sps-concept (2 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

da in der Vergangenheit öfters die Diskussionen über Tools ausgeartet sind und unsachlich wurden habe ich mich entschlossen etwas dafür auf der eigenen Homepage einzurichten. Wer also Fragen und Meinungen zu den Tools hat ist dort herzlich willkommen.

Ich weiss nicht wie lange der Admin diesen Beitrag hier stehen lässt... Es soll ja keine Konkurrenz zu diesem Forum sein, das wäre eh schwer.

André


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie lange der Admin diesen Beitrag hier stehen lässt...



Der Admin ist da eher tolerant, denke ich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Der Admin ist da eher tolerant, denke ich.



Im Gegenteil. Der Admin (und noch paar mehr) sind wohl eher 
froh darüber, dass ausgeartete und unsachliche Diskussionen 
über Tools künftig nicht mehr stattfinden, zumindest nicht 
mehr hier.


----------



## marlob (3 Februar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ... Es soll ja keine Konkurrenz zu diesem Forum sein, das wäre eh schwer.
> ...


Wenn du keine Konkurrenz zum SPS-Forum sein willst, dann solltest du Dein Forum auch auf deine Tools beschränken und keine Unterforen für HMI. SPS usw. aufmachen
Ansonsten finde ich Deine Idee ganz gut


----------



## volker (3 Februar 2008)

> ...und keine Unterforen für HMI. SPS usw. aufmachen...



ich denke über konkurrenz zu diesem forum brauchen wir uns nicht wirklich gedanken machen. das hier bekommt man nicht so ohne weiteres getoppt.

google mal nach sps foren. da wirst du einige finden (u.a. auch meines  )und dann achte mal auf die useranzahl und die menge der beiträge.


----------



## Markus (6 Februar 2008)

hmm es gibt keine supportanfragen zu deinen tools.

entweder es interessiert sich wirklich niemand für deine tools oder sind sie so perfekt dass dafür kein support notwendig ist?

naja egal - wünsche dir selbstverständlich viel erfolg!


----------



## sps-concept (6 Februar 2008)

*Probleme*

zur Zeit gibt es auch keine bekannten Probleme da die Tools ausgiebig getestet werden.

Und zu meinem Supportforum.. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. Es ist ja erst 2 Wochen online.

André


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> zur Zeit gibt es auch keine bekannten Probleme da die Tools ausgiebig getestet werden.
> 
> Und zu meinem Supportforum.. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. Es ist ja erst 2 Wochen online.
> 
> ...



Na, laß dir nur Zeit, das wird schon  

PS: André, deine Signaturen begeistern mich immer wieder.  Die Sammelwürdigkeit ist 100% gegeben  !


----------



## OHGN (11 Mai 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da in der Vergangenheit öfters die Diskussionen über Tools ausgeartet sind und unsachlich wurden habe ich mich entschlossen etwas dafür auf der eigenen Homepage einzurichten. Wer also Fragen und Meinungen zu den Tools hat ist dort herzlich willkommen.
> 
> ...


Interessanterweise werden auf der neuen Plattform keine neuen Tools (bzw.Neuerungen an den bereits Vorhandenen) vorgestellt.
Seit Erscheinen dieses Thread's und Eröffnung des Supportforums ist nun über ein Jahr in's Land gegangen, ohne das auch nur eine einzige Toolneuerung im hier propagierten neuen Forum http://www.raeppel.de/phpBB3/index.php vorgestellt worden ist.
Früher dagegen hagelten hier im SPS-Forum fast wöchentlich neue Informationen über neue bzw. überarbeitete Tools auf uns herein.

Lieber  André, nur Mut.....
Deine Fangemeinde wartet auf Dich!:s3:


----------



## FvE (12 Mai 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der Admin in diesem Forum ist mal wesentlich tolleranter, als du in deinem Forum.
Ich denke die Hosen von Markus passen halt im Schritt 

Gruss

FvE


----------



## zotos (12 Mai 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> ...
> Früher dagegen hagelten hier im SPS-Forum fast wöchentlich neue Informationen über neue bzw. überarbeitete Tools auf uns herein.
> ...




Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Markus (12 Mai 2009)

kann es sein dass ihr hier jemanden aus der reserve locken wollt um dem alljährlich drohenden "sommerloch" vorzubeugen?


----------



## IBN-Service (13 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> kann es sein dass ihr hier jemanden aus der reserve locken wollt um dem alljährlich drohenden "sommerloch" vorzubeugen?




Hallo Markus, 

ich glaube nicht, das OHGN jemand anderen aus der Reserve locken will.

Das scheint eher echtes echtes Interesse an interessanten Tools zu sein. :TOOL:

Ich persönlich freue mich auch schon ganz wild auf das Erscheinen des "S7-REF".

Wird wohl nicht mehr allzulange dauern. *ROFL*

Gruß!


----------



## zotos (13 Mai 2009)

Um den Titel dieses Threads noch mal aufzugreifen *"neuer Platz für Diskussionen über Tools"*: 

In Anbetracht dessen das, dass "andre" Forum relativ schlecht... oder sagen wir mal schwer zu finden ist, hat der werte Kollege OHGN hier im größten deutschsprachigen SPS-Forum eine Interessengemeinschaft gegründet die sich dem Toolsupport widmet.

Ich freue mich auf den regen Gedankenaustausch.

Mögen die Tools mit Euch sein!
:TOOL::TOOL::TOOL:


----------



## IBN-Service (7 Juni 2009)

FvE schrieb:


> Der Admin in diesem Forum ist mal wesentlich tolleranter, als du in deinem Forum.
> Ich denke die Hosen von Markus passen halt im Schritt
> 
> Gruss
> ...




Hehe,

damit könntest du schon recht haben.


----------



## OHGN (7 Juni 2009)

*rofl*__________


Man beachte vor Allem den Titel dieses Threads: "* 	 neuer Platz für Diskussionen über Tools*"im Zusammenhang mit dem Screenshot im Beitrag #15 von *IBN-Service.

*Wie sollen denn Diskussionen überhaupt erst zustande kommen, wenn Beträge sofort gelöscht werden, wenn sie auch nur ansatzweise kritisch sind  und deren Verfasser danach gleich mit gesperrt wird?
Ich für meinen Teil hätte von dieser "Diskussionsplattform" wahrlich etwas mehr erwartet als diese traurige Umhervegetiererei!


----------



## IBN-Service (8 Juni 2009)

*Vorsicht Glosse!*



OHGN schrieb:


> Wie sollen denn Diskussionen überhaupt erst zustande kommen, wenn Beträge sofort gelöscht werden, wenn sie auch nur ansatzweise kritisch sind  und deren Verfasser danach gleich mit gesperrt wird?




Hallo OHGN,

ich glaube nicht, dass meine Sperrung und die Löschung von Beiträgen 
wegen *"toolkritischen Äusserungen"* erfolgt ist, da von mir keine solchen gemacht wurden.
Es sei denn, man betrachtet eine gelegendliche Nachfrage nach dem 
Super S7-XRef Tool als kritisch.

Das Löschen gerade dieser Nachfrage ist sicher nur zufällig geschehen.

Ich nehme viel eher an, dass die Toolsupport Supportforum - Forumsleitung
richtig erkannt hat, dass aufgrund der enormen Beteiligung an
diesem Forum eben dieser Beteiligungsflut ein *Riegel vorgeschoben *
werden musste.

Immerhin gibt es nach gerade mal nicht ganz 1.5 Jahren schon 
über 500 (über *fünfhundert!!*) Beiträge, die zum Teil sogar noch
nicht mal vom Administrator selbst stammen(!).
(Stand erstes Halbjahr 2009)

Wenn man diese hohe Beitragszahl auf die nächsten 20-30 Jahre 
hochrechnet, so erhält man nahezu eine MYRIADE Beiträge, und
das ist ganz schön viel.

Bei _quadratischer _Kennlinie werden es sogar noch ein paar mehr!

Jeder der sich mit den komplizierten Vorgängen auf der datenhighway
auskennt muss erkennen, dass eine solche Belastung nicht nur
das Internet zum Zusammenbruch führt sondern das ganze Raum-Zeit
Kontinuum in einen _gefährlichen inkonsistenten _Zustand versetzen
könnte.

Nicht zuletzt aufgrund des weltweit sich verschärfenden IP-Adressen Mangels,
999.999.999.999,0 ist ja nicht viel! 

Andre hat möglicherweise diese Zusammenhänge richtig erkannt und 
konsequent die Beitragsflut in seinem Forum durch *dauerhafte *Sperrungen reguliert.

Der Erfolg gibt im Recht!

Echt jetzt.


Zu der sogenannten "Interessensgemeinschaft Toolsupport" hier im 
Uhlschen Forum mochte ich mal *ganz klar meine Meinung kund tun:*

Das ist der dreiste, unlöbliche Versuch einer kleinen, feigen
demagogischen Clique, sich hier eine Scheibe vom Ruhm
des Toolsupport - Forums, immerhin das größte deutsch- und 
anderssprachige Forum des dortigen Administrators weltweit, 
abzuschneiden!

So, haben fertig.

:TOOL:


----------



## sps-concept (8 Juni 2009)

*ist gut jetzt?*



IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo OHGN,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass meine Sperrung und die Löschung von Beiträgen
> wegen *"toolkritischen Äusserungen"* erfolgt ist, da von mir keine solchen gemacht wurden....


 
Ist mal wieder gut jetzt? Du bist gesperrt worden weil du mich im Siemensforum beschimpft hast. Wieso sollte ich dich dann in meinem Forum dulden?

André


----------



## IBN-Service (8 Juni 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder gut jetzt? Du bist gesperrt worden weil du mich im Siemensforum beschimpft hast. Wieso sollte ich dich dann in meinem Forum dulden?
> 
> André


 
*ACK*

Mein Reden! *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Juni 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder gut jetzt? Du bist gesperrt worden weil du mich im Siemensforum beschimpft hast. Wieso sollte ich dich dann in meinem Forum dulden?
> 
> André


*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*
ich lieg unterm Tisch ...

hat Siemens den fraglichen Beitrag aus dem Siemensforum etwa nicht löschen wollen?

Greift man dann zu Selbstjustiz 

@SC - geh Deine schmutzige Wäsche woanders waschen ...
und @IBN: tragt Euren Zwist bitte weiter im Siemensforum aus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> @SC - geh Deine schmutzige Wäsche woanders waschen ...
> und @IBN: tragt Euren Zwist bitte weiter im Siemensforum aus


 
Nein bitte das nicht, macht ruhig hier weiter...das Siemensforum nutze ich nicht!

von mir gibt es auch ein :TOOL: für die Beiträge


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder gut jetzt? Du bist gesperrt worden weil du mich im Siemensforum beschimpft hast. Wieso sollte ich dich dann in meinem Forum dulden?
> 
> André



Schrei, *ROFL* 
So kennen wir dich. Du lernst das einfach nicht, oder sc? Eigentlich zum Heulen, aber ne, das ist dann schon wieder soooo gut! *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Juni 2009)

na, endlich mal wieder eine PN:





> also Siemens hat den Beitrag gelöscht. Aber würdest du denjenigen ind einem eigenen Forum dulden? Wieso machen hier immer alle Stimmung gegen mich????


 
da ich zufällig letztes Wochenende den Film aus meinem Archiv gezogen hatte und auch gerade Wiki auf den sechzigsten Jahrestag des Erscheinens des Buches hinweist





> 1949 – In London erscheint George Orwells Roman _1984_, in dem die negative Utopie eines Überwachungsstaates beschrieben wird.


da fällt mir dazu passend dieser Abschnitt aus Wiki ein:





> Unperson
> Politische Gegner werden liquidiert („verflüssigt“) – „vaporisiert“ (verdampft) auf Neusprech, bzw. vor einem Massenpublikum öffentlich erhängt. Damit allein ist die Partei aber nicht zufrieden: Jede Erinnerung an die Ermordeten muss ausgelöscht werden; sie werden zur _Unperson_ – es gibt sie nicht, es hat sie nie gegeben. Dies wird am Beispiel eines Arbeitskollegen von Winston namens Syme verdeutlicht, der begeistert an der Entwicklung von Neusprech mitarbeitete, jedoch eines Tages verschwand und „nie existiert“ hatte. Eine ganze Abteilung in Winstons Ministerium ist unablässig damit beschäftigt, Dokumente, in denen Unpersonen erwähnt werden, zu vernichten und neu zu verfassen. Das Vorbild hierfür ist offensichtlich die Sowjetunion unter Stalin. Dort wurde die Geschichte der Revolution ständig neu geschrieben. Sogar Fotos wurden retuschiert.


... und nu geh wieder einen auf großen Bruder machen - aber wundré Dich bitte nicht, wenn Du damit aneckst


----------



## Freidenker (8 Juni 2009)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Zu der sogenannten "Interessensgemeinschaft Toolsupport" hier im
> Uhlschen Forum mochte ich mal *ganz klar meine Meinung kund tun:*
> 
> Das ist der dreiste, unlöbliche Versuch einer kleinen, feigen
> ...



Von solcher hinterhältigen und niederträchtigen Propaganda lassen wir, die "Interssssengemeinschaft-Toolsupport", uns nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Solch eine böswillige Forums-Verhetzung kann und will ich nicht auf uns sitzenlassen. Wir, die "Interssssengemeinschaft-Toolsupport", stehen für ehrenwerte Ziele ein und glauben an die Idiologie der Nextbitliebe. 
Ja, Tools sind zum Supporten da! Wir lieben die Tools und lassen uns auch nicht von einem daher gesurften Goldmember und Ex-Experten aus dem S-Forum nicht verspotten.

Ich rufe die Jugend und die "alte" Tugend des SPS-Forums auf sich der "Interssssengemeinschaft-Toolsupport" anzuschließen. 

Also weiter machen!


----------



## Solaris (8 Juni 2009)

Geile Mucke hier, selten so schön gelacht, weiter so!!

*ROFL*


----------



## IBN-Service (8 Juni 2009)

Freidenker schrieb:


> Von solcher hinterhältigen und niederträchtigen Propaganda ... _blablabla_...




Na eeeeeendlich....

Wurde aber auch Zeit....

:TOOL:


----------



## Freidenker (18 Juni 2009)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Na eeeeeendlich....
> 
> Wurde aber auch Zeit....
> 
> :TOOL:



Guten Tag Herr IBN-Service,

ich möchte Ihnen ja nicht zu treten, aber mir ist aufgefallen das Sie in allen drei mir bekannten SPS-Foren auffällig geworden sind. 
Wie der :TOOL:-Schöpfer hier in diesem Thread bereits erwähnt hat ging eine Auseinandersetzung zwischen Ihnen und dem Schöpfer durch alle drei Foren: Siemens-Forum, SPS-Forum und das beste Toolsupport-Forum dieser Welt.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=201766&postcount=18

Dazu ist mir ihre heutige Auseinandersetzung (Gezicke) mit einer Moderatorin in dem Siemens Forum aufgefallen. In dem Sie ja erst kürzlich zum Ex-Experten ernannt wurden, was ich persönlich sehr bedauere da Ihre Homepage nun in dem Grün erstickt der blaue Stempel hat dem ganzen etwas edles verleihen.
https://www.automation.siemens.com/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=148331&language=de&PageIndex=8

Darüber hinaus ist mir auch nicht entgangen wie Sie hier im Forum einen der Supermoderatoren mit Eierlikör abfüllen bzw. bestechen wollten.


IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> ... bla, bla, blupp ...
> 
> ...



Eröffnen Sie doch am besten mal ein eigenes Forum, andré Exoten hatten damit auch schon Erfolg.

Es grüßt
der Freidenker


----------



## godi (3 Juli 2009)

Dieser Thread hier ist absolut köstlich! 

Überhaupt das hier mit der Myriade! 



IBN-Service schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es nach gerade mal nicht ganz 1.5 Jahren schon
> über 500 (über *fünfhundert!!*) Beiträge, die zum Teil sogar noch
> nicht mal vom Administrator selbst stammen(!).
> (Stand erstes Halbjahr 2009)
> ...



Einfach perfekt wenn man nach langer Zeit wieder mal so durchs Forum stöbert und gerade so am Whiskey herumtrinken ist und eigentlich der Meinung ist das es um so manch andre User ruhig geworden ist und dann sowas liest! 
genial! *ROFL*

godi


----------



## Freidenker (15 Juli 2009)

@godi: Wenn dies Forum nur mit Whisky zu ertragen ist, solltest Du besser nicht im Forum vom großen S vorbeischauen. Dort braucht man mindestens Eierlikör um durchzuhalten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Juli 2009)

Freidenker schrieb:


> @godi: Wenn dies Forum nur mit Whisky zu ertragen ist, solltest Du besser nicht im Forum vom großen S vorbeischauen. Dort braucht man mindestens Eierlikör um durchzuhalten.


Und woher kommt der? Haben die in ihren Tools soviel Eier versteckt? Oder ist dort immer Ostern?


----------



## marlob (16 Juli 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und woher kommt der? Haben die in ihren Tools soviel Eier versteckt? Oder ist dort immer Ostern?


Hoffentlich keine faulen Eier ;-)


----------

